# Suche Siemens Bauteile für aktuellen Auftrag



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2021)

Hallo Liebe Kollegen,
ist es möglich das ihr mir ein mit ein paar Baugruppen aushelft?
Wenn es möglich ist, Angebot bitte per Private Nachricht an mich.



Keypanel KP400 Comfort6AV2124-1DC01-0AX0ET200SP TM Count 1x24V6ES7138-6AA00-0BA0F-DO 8x24VDC/0.5A PP HF6ES7136-6DC00-0CA0ET200SP AI 2xU/I 2-4 wire HS6ES7134-6HB00-0DAF-DO 4x24VDC/2A HF6ES7136-6DB00-0CA0F-DI 8x24VDC HF6ES7136-6BA00-0CA0ET200SP DI 8x 24VDC Standard6ES7131-6BF01-0BA0Busadapter für ET200SP6ES7193-6AR00-0AA0


----------

